# 30 day black garlic



## LoydB (Jul 4, 2022)

After a month on the back porch in the rice cooker, I've got 1.5# of black garlic. Squid ink and black garlic salami will be on the menu soon.


----------



## phatfoodz (Jul 4, 2022)

Creative!


----------



## leont (Jul 10, 2022)

How did you decide to do it? This is really interesting idea!


----------



## LoydB (Jul 11, 2022)

phatfoodz
 Thanks!



 leont
  After the first time I tasted a pasta dish with it, I knew I had to make it. It has such a different flavor than garlic, very rich and umami.


----------



## Hockeydudde (Jul 11, 2022)

Looks like parchment or wax paper. Did you also vacuum seal? 
Most people suggest slow cooker on low. Not heard of using rice cooker. How do you trick the rice cooker to not kick off and what temp did it maintain?

Been wanting to try but can't convince my wife to let me occupy a slow cooker appliance for that long.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 11, 2022)

Hold on. What is this? I need more of an explanation.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 11, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Hold on. What is this? I need more of an explanation.


It's an Asian thing... Take garlic and hold it at about 140*F for 30-60 days. This changes the chemical make up of the garlic and it is LOADED with savory umami. It is also very healthy for lowering bad cholesterol.



Can also do it in a sous vide machine....


----------

